
First Thoughts: Chrome to Opera Neon - marclave
https://medium.com/@marclave/switching-from-chrome-to-opera-neon-34793a8c956e#.glmaiuagk
======
jodiew
Nice insight! You mention performance as your main reason for investigating
this. How did you find the performance of opera vs. chrome?

~~~
marclave
Totally, with video it felt as though my laptop was about to take off for low-
orbit. Again, this is a beta (at least I assume so). I am looking forward to
_legitimate_ benchmarks.

